# is my platy pregnant



## Uhmazin (May 26, 2012)

please answer because I post this question on yahoo answer and no one answer it and also I post on another website forum and no one answer it so please tell me thx http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fw-Mhn_cMbI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

certainly yes, but she has quite some time till the time of the babies comes...like another 2 weeks..


----------



## Uhmazin (May 26, 2012)

How come she been like that for along time and no fry?


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

It depends on what she eats or water conditions, I think.


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

exactly, under ideal conditions she will lay the babies after 3-4 weeks but it can last as long as 5 weeks... Be patient, plates will be pregnant virtually around the clock so you will have fry if that's what you want..


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Sometimes they're not pregnant but just really fat...that's what's up with my molly.


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

haha yeah, i have a fem platy that has never been in a tank with fish she could reproduce with and i could see her getting fatter and fatter every day! but it was impossible for her to be pregnant, so i cut down a bit on feeding and figured she was just very fat lol. the best way to verify she is pregnant is to see if see has a big gravid spot like a tenth of an inch wide...
edit: maybe the tenth of an inch might not be exactly accurate as we dont count inches here... more like 2-3 millimeters wide lol


----------

